# R32 GTR - on 2 wheels, airborne, on its roof



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh no what happened?? 
What a shame?

Is she ok??

It's not been a very good weekend for skylines, mine is in a bad way too. Although not quite on its roof. 
Hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

whoops!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i wasnt there but from what i can gather .... lost the rear end into a left corner (105mph+ entry with braking on a curve right before turning left) which tucked the nose in, clipping those bloody MSA sausage kerbs which just launched the car.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope Fee is ok, typical when its just been finished and freshly painted!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

As long as Fee is okay, the car can be reshelled.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

hope fee's ok, quite gutted for you's guys


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

You can see the kerb paint on the splitter.

Great photo sequence!!!

All long as no-ones hurt. Metal can be fixed easy.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. What pictures!!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dam! 

Hows the driver doing, looks like the cage worked as expected which is good.

Although skidding along on your lid is not for the faint hearted!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Hope she's ok.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Assuming that fee is okay otherwise you wouldn't have posted the pics.

A real shame about the car,hope it won cost to much to get into another one.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope the Driver is ok.


Nice Advert for BC & Ksport....  LOL ..... Are those ROTA aswell ?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great shots, hope fee is ok dude


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

No, not rota, no BC on the car (only TA series sponsor)


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a shame.... What a stunning looking 32,hope the driver is ok.


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Ouch that looks mad =(.
But very good photo shoots


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

As said hope the pilot is OK? and credit to the builder he certainly earned his money putting that 32 together.

Excellent photography as well, if that was me I would of photographed my feet while standing there with my mouth open in shock.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the in car video






and another good view on the roll


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam,

Mark @ Abbey just showed me this on Saturday. Wow! Hope Fee is OK.

Still hope to see you at Knockhill in July.


----------



## Big Geo (Jun 1, 2007)

Brilliant shots of the roll... Really glad she is ok


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm fine!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you have to say it was great work by the marshalls.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

gutted car was looking so good.

Glad fee's ok though


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

ouch!


----------

